# jsp Script umgezogen



## ewsg (2. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Script auf JSP das von einem Server auf einen anderen umgezogen ist.
es sind insgesamt 4 jsp scripte die auf Tomcat laufen.
2 davon bekam ich gut zum laufen. Die anderen 2 leider nicht.

Leider habe ich in Java nicht wirklich die Erfahrung und bitte hier um Hilfe.

Für jedes script habe ich ein eigenes Tomcat am laufen das auf jeweils einem anderen Port lauft.
Alles Seiten werden auch angezeigt. Beim neu registrieren ist in einem class file das kompiliert wurde ein MultiPartRequest für einen BilderUplaod. Es müssen mindestens 5 Bilder geuploaded werden dass das script die Registrierung weiterführt. Leider bleibt nach dem ersten Upload das script stehen und mann sieht nur noch die Seite aber keinen Inhalt mehr.

In einer er Logs fand ich das :

SEVERE: Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/oreilly/servlet/MultipartRequest

Kann mir einer da bitte weiterhelfen??

Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## stg (3. Jan 2014)

3 ways to solve java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError in Java J2EE


----------



## ARadauer (3. Jan 2014)

Schau mal in die lib Verzeichnisse deines alten servers ob da irgendwelche jars liegen die die com/oreilly/servlet/MultipartRequest beinhalten könnten. Evtl fehlen diese am neuen server


----------



## ewsg (3. Jan 2014)

Habe nun alles verglichen.
Alles ist gleich.

Auf dem Alten Server war ein Tomcat 5.5 jarkata 5.0.28 und jdk5
Auf dem neuen ist ein Tomcat7 mit java version "1.7.0_25"

Wie schlate ich den MultipartRequest auf true?

Ich komme leider nicht weiter.


----------

